# The Cartographer's Farmhouse, December 2015



## Red Mole (Dec 27, 2015)

My first post for a while but as I found this new little gem I thought I'd share.
After a bit of sneaking about in the winter mud I managed to find my way on to the right side of a stream and found my way in. Before I'd even got my camera out I heard a vehicle outside but after about 30 mins of doing something in the adjacent barns the noise stopped and from then on it was nice a nice calm explore!

No history I'm afraid, it was obviously a working farmhouse at some point. The occupant was obviously well read because the place is crammed with books and maps adorn nearly every wall.

On with the photos...





[/url]CF01(2) by Chris Lansdell, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]CF10(2) by Chris Lansdell, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]CF12(2) by Chris Lansdell, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]CF08(2) by Chris Lansdell, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]CF06(2) by Chris Lansdell, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]CF04(2) by Chris Lansdell, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]CF03(2) by Chris Lansdell, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]CF02(2) by Chris Lansdell, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]CF09(2) by Chris Lansdell, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]CF13(2) by Chris Lansdell, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]CF15(2) by Chris Lansdell, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]CF17(2) by Chris Lansdell, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]CF19(2) by Chris Lansdell, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]CF18(2) by Chris Lansdell, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]CF20(2) by Chris Lansdell, on Flickr[/IMG]




[/url]CF21(2) by Chris Lansdell, on Flickr[/IMG]


----------



## URBANMYTH (Dec 27, 2015)

Stunning best report ive seen in a while this place looks great. Really nice photos aswell also like all the notes... thanks.


----------



## DiggerDen (Dec 27, 2015)

Wow! What a great find. Love all the old maps. Haven't seen this before - great job.


----------



## HughieD (Dec 27, 2015)

Great find and fab set there sir...


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Dec 27, 2015)

WOW. What a find! Great photos too mate


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Dec 27, 2015)

Oh my gosh! I've had my eye on this place for ages now! Been meaning to find my entry here! So glad it's as good as I hoped it was! Full marks!


----------



## smiler (Dec 27, 2015)

I liked it, Thanks


----------



## Rubex (Dec 27, 2015)

What a fantastic place Red Mole! Well done on finding it. I'm really glad to see your report on here  Those notes to self are very funny! Absolutely amazing photos!


----------



## Red Mole (Dec 27, 2015)

Rubex said:


> What a fantastic place Red Mole! Well done on finding it. I'm really glad to see your report on here  Those notes to self are very funny! Absolutely amazing photos!



Cheers old bean ;-) Those notes are superb, mad me laugh. Remember - a bed is for sleeping in! lol


----------



## Red Mole (Dec 27, 2015)

dauntless - UE said:


> Oh my gosh! I've had my eye on this place for ages now! Been meaning to find my entry here! So glad it's as good as I hoped it was! Full marks!



Get yourself in there mate ;-)


----------



## krela (Dec 27, 2015)

Nicely done sir! thanks for sharing.


----------



## The_Derp_Lane (Dec 27, 2015)

Red Mole said:


> Get yourself in there mate ;-)



I most certainly will.  Was thinking about this place last night, along with a similar house nearby which is like this!


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Dec 27, 2015)

Red Mole;317652 Those notes are superb said:


> Photograph 5 is a good indicator of why, in certain circles, the structural history of this place is well known. Sadly the 'funny' notes are a pointer to a rather sad outcome.


----------



## Bones out (Dec 27, 2015)

The occupant was well read indeed, if not a little deranged reading ' Dante ' by choice? Stunning images there.


----------



## BritishAtHeart (Dec 27, 2015)

What a great find!

Love the wood beams and the charming rustic look of it all. As I was looking through I thought to myself if it had been kept up it would have made the cutest little B&B!!

Nice shots mate!


----------



## tumble112 (Dec 27, 2015)

Struggling to find words to say how good this is. Stunning.


----------



## Sam Haltin (Dec 28, 2015)

This is a nice house, I like that timber framing all around the place. A nice post and I also like all the little notes to self.


----------



## thorfrun (Dec 28, 2015)

awesome building, the notes i think are for dementia sufferers, my wife had a similar thing for some patients she cared for a while back.


----------



## krela (Dec 28, 2015)

thorfrun said:


> the notes i think are for dementia sufferers



Yeah spot on, more sad than funny really.


----------



## flyboys90 (Dec 28, 2015)

Great images and report,thank you.


----------



## Jamiel1979 (Apr 16, 2016)

How long do you think since he left? Looks beautiful so original


----------

